# RTC mit Wago 750-881



## nobody81 (15 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe eine Wago 750-881 im Einsatz und steuere damit die Rollos, Licht, Heizung, ...

Nun wollte ich die RTC der Steuerung nutzen und finde leider nirgends den richtigen FB. 

Die Gebäude-Lib von Wago habe ich. 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke euch im Voraus


----------



## nobody81 (15 Oktober 2013)

*Haussteuerung RTC mit Wago 750 881*

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe eine Wago 750-881 im Einsatz, damit läuft Licht, Rollo, Heizungssteuerung

Ich möchte nun die RTC der Steuerung nutzen, allerdings finde ich nicht die richtigen FB´s. 

Von Wago habe ich die Gebäude-Lib geladen. 

Kann ich nur über die "manuellen" Time-FBs Zeitsteuerungen (Aussenlicht) realisieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## doemy (19 Oktober 2013)

Hallo nobody,

versuch es mit 'SysRtcGetTime', damit kannst du die Systemzeit vom Controller auslesen.

Gruß
doemy


----------



## Blockmove (19 Oktober 2013)

Schau dir mal die Oscat.lib an.
Da findest du auch viele Bausteine zum Zeit- und Datumshandling.
Für Rollos interessant sind auch die Bausteine zur Berechnung von Sonnenauf- und untergang.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nobody81 (1 November 2013)

HI, 

also mit der sysrtcgettime kann ich die Systemzeit auslesen, das funktioniert nun. Aber das Format das mir ausgegeben wird, kann ich bei den anderen Bausteinen nicht mit in die Zeitsteuerung einbauen, oder habe ich da irgendwo einen denkfehler?


----------



## doemy (3 November 2013)

Hallo,

bei sysrtcgettime ist die Ausgabe DATE_AND_TIME, also z.B. DT#2013-11-03-12:15:28
Mit der Kovertierung DT_TO_TOD kannst du die Uhrzeit im TOD-Format extrahieren, also kommt als Ergebnis TOD#12:15:28.
Das wiederum kann in Zeit-Bausteinen verwendet werden.

MfG


----------



## nobody81 (9 Juni 2014)

Hi,

So ich hole den Beitrag noch einmal hervor.

Auslesen mit RTC geht ganz gut, allerdings möchte ich die Daten im fbschaltuhr nutzen.

Hierzu wiederum brauche ich die einzelnen Werte, Jahr Monat,......

Kann mir jemand helfen???

Ich sage schon einmal danke





doemy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei sysrtcgettime ist die Ausgabe DATE_AND_TIME, also z.B. DT#2013-11-03-12:15:28
> Mit der Kovertierung DT_TO_TOD kannst du die Uhrzeit im TOD-Format extrahieren, also kommt als Ergebnis TOD#12:15:28.
> ...


----------



## egro (9 Juni 2014)

Der Baustein den du suchst, nennt sich fbDT_to_Detailtime.

Dort machst du einen Ausgang mit dem Namen Detailtime (z.B.) vom Typ typdetailtime. Dieser kannst du dann als Eingänge verwenden.

Mache einen Eingang und nenn diesen Detailtime.bminute, oder Detailtime.bhour... 
Du kannst einfach "Detailtime." Schreiben und dann Ctrl und Leertaste drücken, dann zeigt dir Codesys, was es alles für Möglichkeiten gibt.

Diesen und weitere praktische Zeit-Bausteine findest du in der "Scheduler_03.lib"


----------



## nobody81 (9 Juni 2014)

Hallo egro,

Danke das mit fudt.. hat funktioniert. Kann ich noch irgendwie den Werktag ausrechnen lassen????

Dieser wird für fbschaltuhr benötigt


----------



## egro (9 Juni 2014)

Kannst das nicht mit b.day lösen?

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Schaltuhren (inkl. Visu) aus der gleichen lib empfehlen.


----------

